
Coding my way out of Cuba - codeadict
https://medium.com/@jorgejaviergarciaruiz/coding-my-way-out-of-cuba-part-1-5b85ae65de4b
======
codeadict
Not my article but thought it was worth sharing as someone who coded his way
out of Cuba 10 years ago under similar circumstances. Part 2 on
[https://medium.com/@jorgejaviergarciaruiz/coding-my-way-
out-...](https://medium.com/@jorgejaviergarciaruiz/coding-my-way-out-of-cuba-
part-2-9f41fb81c3ff)

